# Wie stehen Sie zum PC Games Cover? Was halten Sie davon? Nutzen Sie auch unsere Kommentarfunktion!



## Administrator (15. November 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## PostalDude83 (15. November 2006)

Find  ich voll ok so. Größere Schriften würden es in Richtung BILD schicken, irgendwelche Mädels eher billig wirken lassen. Lasst alles beim Alten - weiter so.


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2006)

PostalDude83 am 15.11.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Find  ich voll ok so. Größere Schriften würden es in Richtung BILD schicken, irgendwelche Mädels eher billig wirken lassen. Lasst alles beim Alten - weiter so.



Kann ich mich anschließen. Die Cover der PCG waren imao immer ein Blickfang und haben zum Kauf (bevor ich ein Abo hatte) angeregt. 

Natürlich sind die Cover neuerdings ziemlich "überladen", aber das passt ja vortrefflich zu der Situation auf dem Computerspiele-Markt.   

Ich kann nur eines nicht leiden: Das Wort "MEGA" Vollversion. Wo bleibt denn da noch eine Steigerung?! Ist dann in ein paar Monaten eine "supermegageile" Vollversion mit dabei?!   
Klingt so sehr nach Bravo oder eurer "Witz"-Abteilung von der PCA.

Aber so oft habt ihr das Wort "MEGA" ja glaube ich auch nicht benutzt...also ist schon dufte euer Cover!


----------



## bsekranker (15. November 2006)

[X] Zu unaufgeräumt

Muss beim Anblick des Covers immer an den Microsoft iPod denken...


----------



## Freezeman (15. November 2006)

bsekranker am 15.11.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Zu unaufgeräumt



Dito.

Mir wäre ein schlichteres Cover lieber. 
Da ich Abonennent bin, muss ich nicht mit dem Cover auf jedes Fitzelchen was im Heft ist hingewiesen werden.
Ich fordere deshalb ein Abonennten-Cover! Und bevor sich einer aufregt "das würde zuviel kosten" , bei einem anderen Magazin gehts schliesslich auch.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. November 2006)

Freezeman am 15.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fordere deshalb ein Abonennten-Cover! Und bevor sich einer aufregt "das würde zuviel kosten" , bei einem anderen Magazin gehts schliesslich auch.


Naja, aber man muss sich von der Konkurrenz schliesslich abheben. Warum Zeitung x kaufen, wenn Zeitung y dasselbe bietet?


----------



## Freezeman (15. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 15.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm... ich weiß ja nicht was dir das Wort "Abonnement" sagt, aber normalerweise bedeutet das, dass man eine Zeitschrift im Laden nicht mehr kaufen muss...


----------



## DawnHellscream (15. November 2006)

eigentlich garnichts ..aber die letzte auswahl hat mir zugesagt.... ^^


----------



## machbetmachallabett (15. November 2006)

DawnHellscream am 15.11.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich garnichts ..aber die letzte auswahl hat mir zugesagt.... ^^


Jo, ich hab auch auf nackische Mädels getippt. Da sinds jetzt schon 35 %. Man merkt schon dass die PCG Community hauptsächlich aus Männern besteht.


----------



## Hadrian (15. November 2006)

SYSTEM am 15.11.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Momentan ist mir das Coverbild etwas zu klein und insgesamt zu viel Schrift vorhanden. Frühere Jahrgänge (insb. aus den späten Neunzigern) fand ich optisch ansprechender: Ein großes Coverbild des jeweiligen Hefthighlights und einige wenige Hinweise auf den Heftinhalt, die sofort ins Auge fielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. November 2006)

Freezeman am 15.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 15.11.2006 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sehe ich es auch. Viel zu überladen, zu viel Text, zu viele Mega-Super-Exklusiv-Ausdrücke und eine wirklich häßliche linke Seite / ehemalige "Flappe". Wenn ich mir da das aktuelle Cover mit einem aus dem Jahre 2002 vergleiche, dann war damals doch einiges besser.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. November 2006)

Freezeman am 15.11.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm, das lässt sich auch für Abonnenten umformulieren:
Warum Zeitung x abonnieren, wenn Zeitung y dasselbe bietet?


----------



## Freezeman (15. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, das lässt sich auch für Abonnenten umformulieren:
> Warum Zeitung x abonnieren, wenn Zeitung y dasselbe bietet?




Ich versteh dich net so ganz, was willst du eigentlich?!
Es geht doch nur ums Cover, das könnte etwa so in der Art gestaltet werden wie es andere Magazine vormachen. Das im Endeffekt das selbe drin steht, sollte ja wohl klar sein...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. November 2006)

Freezeman am 15.11.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ad "bei einem anderen Magazin gehts schliesslich auch."
Nur weil andere etwas machen, muss man doch nicht zwingend gleichziehen - "von der Konkurrenz abheben". (siehe oben)


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2006)

Bitte seid so nett und fängt jetzt nicht an, auf jedem Cover ein halbnacktes Mädel zu machen. Erstens wirkt das einfach total billig und zweitens drängt das die PCSpieler wieder in die "verpickeltes-kiddie-der-noch-nie-eine-Frau-gesehen-hat" Ecke.


----------



## Burtchen (16. November 2006)

Shadow_Man am 16.11.2006 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte seid so nett und fängt jetzt nicht an, auf jedem Cover ein halbnacktes Mädel zu machen. Erstens wirkt das einfach total billig und zweitens drängt das die PCSpieler wieder in die "verpickeltes-kiddie-der-noch-nie-eine-Frau-gesehen-hat" Ecke.


Eigentlich war die Antwort-Option eher als Gag gedacht...


----------



## Bereriel (16. November 2006)

Burtchen am 16.11.2006 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 16.11.2006 02:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das eine PC Magazin aus dem gleichen Verlagshaus wie die PCGames, hatte mal eine Zeit lang echte Menschen (Frauen) auf dem Cover. Wie halt bei den TV Zeitschriften... nur das die Frauen zum entsprechenden Megahefttest gekleidet waren. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen damals!


----------



## crackajack (16. November 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 15.11.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir da das aktuelle Cover mit einem aus dem Jahre 2002 vergleiche, dann war damals doch einiges besser.


Nunja vor 04/03 dominierte zwar ein schönes Bildchen, aber die Infos waren einmal hier einmal da und kaum sichtbar....
Ist jetzt doch kaum anders, nur das die Schriften größer wurden und mehr Bilder raufgequetscht werden.

[x] unaufgeräumt

Das hier gefiel mir besonders: 08/03


Spoiler



und das nicht nur weil ich Mäxchen genial finde....



schlichtes S/W (Ok, das muss nicht sein, aber weniger ist imo mehr....)
drei kompakte Infoboxen unten
und die Inhaltsangabe der DVD im linken Bereich
Von 05/03-03/04 war alles im grünen Bereich.  

Danach wurde das Design zwar noch öfters genohmen, aber immer wieder geringfügig umgestellt
z.B. 04/05, 02/05 (mit unnötiger Silberfolie), 09/04, 06/04 gingen auch noch

Und seit Ende 2005 geht es nur mehr darum möglichst viele riesige Überschriften in möglichst bunter Farbgebung und möglichst peinlicher Exlusivsch***e unterzubringen.

Und lasst bloß die Klappen weg, die nerven einfach.


----------



## Solon25 (16. November 2006)

crackajack am 16.11.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier gefiel mir besonders: 08/03
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hätte auch die "Serie" vorgeschlagen wo unten immer die 3 Kästchen (hier nur 2) waren. Da standen immer die 3 wichtigsten Previews/Tests und teils auch Tips&Tricks drin die einen erwarten


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (16. November 2006)

Ich find es gut so wie es ist da es "mit der Zeit geht", fragt mich nich warum is halt so. Und wundert euch nich warum die nakischen Mädels so viel % haben das is auch normal^^


----------



## Freezeman (16. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 16.11.2006 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ad "bei einem anderen Magazin gehts schliesslich auch."
> Nur weil andere etwas machen, muss man doch nicht zwingend gleichziehen - "von der Konkurrenz abheben". (siehe oben)



Ja, am besten man müllt das Cover noch mehr zu, so dass man bald gar kein Bild mehr sieht! 

Es geht doch darum, dass Abonennten die vielen Hinweise auf dem Cover absout nicht brauchen, da reicht ein Hauptpunkt der mir dem Coverbild dargestellt wird, fertig. Das ist nicht nur übersichtlicher, das sieht auch edler aus.


----------



## Ganon2000 (16. November 2006)

crackajack am 16.11.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Und lasst bloß die Klappen weg, die nerven einfach.


Da muss cih zustimmen. Die Dinger hassse ich und schneide ich immer ab. Ansonsten finde ich die Covers ok so. Obwohl weniger Text etwas besser aussieht. Bei der 11/06 z.B. hat man, wenn man die "Flappe" wegmacht ein großes Bild mit freier Fläche links. Das sieht eigentlich ganz stilvoll aus. Unten die 2 bis 3 Kästen mit Tests, Previews etc. finde ich gut.


----------



## KONNAITN (17. November 2006)

Etwas schlichter könnte es durchaus sein, aber es gab auch schon Zeiten in denen eure Covers -sorry- einfach furchtbar waren, und verglichen damit fnde ich sie, abgesehen von vereinzelten Ausrutschern bei der Motivauswahl (z.B. 11/06), zur Zeit recht in Ordnung. 
Veränderungen am Cover-Design würde ich im Moment also nicht ganz oben auf die to do-Liste setzen.


P.S.: Warum habt ihr eigentlich mit dieser Online-Wahl des nächsten Covermotivs wieder aufgehört? Die Idee fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Mangoo (21. November 2006)

Nennt mich verrückt, aber ich finde, dass man das PC Games Logo ein bischen "aufpeppen" könnte. Ich finde das sieht etwas alt aus und ich meine, dass das Logo von PCA frischer und eleganter aussieht.


----------



## Freezeman (21. November 2006)

Mangoo am 21.11.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt mich verrückt, aber ich finde, dass man das PC Games Logo ein bischen "aufpeppen" könnte. Ich finde das sieht etwas alt aus und ich meine, dass das Logo von PCA frischer und eleganter aussieht.



Die Diskussion kommt alle paar Jahre auf und verläuft trotzdem immer wieder im Sand. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass das Logo seit den Anfängen der PCG nicht geändert wurde und somit ein eindeutiges Erkennungszeichen ist. Einen Mercedes-Stern wird man auch nie ändern.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 15.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erinnert mich hieran: http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20051104


----------



## autumnSkies (22. November 2006)

Naja, finds gut. 
Billig wirkts nicht und die meiste Zeit gucke ich IN das Heft, statt auf den Titel. Ich finde es gut wenn alle großen Tests auf dem Titelbild angekündigt sind da ich öfters alte Artikel suche und so schneller beim finden bin. 
Ein schlichtes Cover finde ich alelrdings auch sehr hübsch.


----------



## Jared (24. November 2006)

[X] zu unaufgeräumt

Ich finde das Cover sehr "zusammengewürfelt". Jeder Quadratmillimeter will sofort die volle Aufmerksamkeit der Betrachters, so das eigentlich alles ineinander unter geht. Das ist wie wenn ich in einem Text mit dem Textmarker einfach alles hervorhebe. Das hat dann den gleich Effekt, als wenn ich gar nichts hervorgehoben hätte, es verwirrt nur.

Mein Vorschlag:
- Ein großer Titel
- Ein großes Bild
- Eine Ansprechende (variable) Hintergrundfarbe, evtl als Verlauf oder sowas
- Alle wichtige(!) Titelthemen (also etwa 10) in Thematisch zusammen gefassten Blöcken in einer (!) Schriftgröße mit (falls sinnvoll) 1bis 3 Thumbnails hinter den Titeln.

Insgesamt vielleicht etwas mehr in die Richtung der c't. Das Cover finde ich sehr ansprechen, übersichtlich und informativ. Da springt der Blick während des "Überfliegens" nicht ständig von einer Ecke in die andere, so dass man unterm Strich gar nix registriert.


----------



## C-Lan-marine (27. November 2006)

jaja die Frauen


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (28. November 2006)

Mir wäre wichtig, dass es wieder EIN großes Bild gibt, dann vielleicht noch unten kleine Kästen für "Test" und "Vorschau" und evtl "Tipps" oder "Hardware".

Aber bitte, bitte, bitte nicht so viele kleine Bildchen, alle überklebt mit einem noch größeren Schriftzug wie im Moment. Das ist einfach nicht schön.

Wenn ich mir ein Heft anschaue, ist es doch viel schöner, eine schöne Figur zu sehen, die dann auch richtig was hermacht, z.B. Ausgabe 03/02 mit Dungeon Siege.


----------



## KrischanLP (29. November 2006)

Lasst mir bloß diese halbnackten Frauen von der Titelseite.
Es genügt dass sämtliche TV Zeitungen und sonstwas für Magazine damit "werben". Wenn jmd. sowas sehen will soll er ins Internet gehen oder sich die entsprechende Zeitung dafür kaufen.
Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die PCGames auch von einer sehr großen Anzahl Minterjähriger gelesen wird - die "stehen" bis zu einem gewissen Alter eh noch nicht auf Frauen  da würde sich max. der Papa wundern was sein Sohn/Tochter da liest


----------



## MrPowerTower (29. November 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.11.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 15.11.2006 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich stimme da Freezeman zu. ich als abomensch faends schon schoen, wen die pcg mich von vorn mit einem schoenen cover zum titelthema anlachen wuerde. auf keinen fall so unaufgeraeumt, wie sie jetzt ist. und KEINE halb nackten frauen. wenn ich eine sehen will, frag ich meine freundin..

fuer die kioskaudgabe wuerde ich mir auch etwas mehr ordnung wuenschen. s macht nen besseren eindruck


----------



## majodomo (30. November 2006)

Burtchen am 16.11.2006 02:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 16.11.2006 02:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Antwort auch


----------



## Wodka_Wiesel (30. November 2006)

ich will cover weibchen wie sie früher auf der guten alten pc action drauf waren.

des weiteren:  wie wäre es mit lustigen bildunterschriften ?? die jungs der pca können euch da sicher noch einiges beibringen


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2006)

Wodka_Wiesel am 30.11.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will cover weibchen wie sie früher auf der guten alten pc action drauf waren.
> 
> des weiteren:  wie wäre es mit lustigen bildunterschriften ?? die jungs der pca können euch da sicher noch einiges beibringen



Nee bitte nicht. Ich mag es gerade dass die PCG eher sachlich ist. Wenn die jetzt auch noch anfangen rumzukasperln, dann würde ich mein Abo sofort kündigen. Ich hab nix dagegen wenn ab und zu mal ein lustiger Spruch kommt, aber wenn das Ganze Heft nur aus Kaspereien besteht,  dass ist dann einfach nur noch doof. Ich will kritische Spieletests lesen und kein Heft der Witze haben.


----------



## teuton (13. Dezember 2006)

*cool*

also ich finde das cover von der PCG schon richtig gut mir fällt die PCG immer direkt ins auge wenn ich mir das zeitschriftenregal ansehe, also mit kurzen worten es ist cool    

aber leicht bekleidete mädels wären auch nicht schlecht.
aber das ist eure entscheidung, weiter so  

gruß

alex


----------



## Anbei (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich finde das Cover viel zu überladen. Absolut unaufgeräumt. 
Weniger ist in meinen Augen mehr.


----------

